
Scientists find evidence of 'ghost population' of ancient humans - pseudolus
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2020/feb/12/scientists-find-evidence-of-ghost-population-of-ancient-humans
======
vertig0h
What's striking is that DNA from this ghost population comprises up to 19% of
the modern DNA of the studied West Africans. For comparison I believe
Neanderthal contribution to European and Asian genomes is around 3%.

